# Looking for High Octane Topdress Supplement



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi I am looking for the High Octane Topdress supplment in clovis,fresno, or sanger if you know of any places let me know thanks for all your help


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Try calling your local feed store to see if they carry it.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Does TSC or Rural King have it?


----------

